# Texas Rags for sale/Good condition



## HunterDuck (Feb 10, 2007)

I am selling 250 texas rags. I have recently decided to do so that I can make my spread for the fall much larger. The rags are in great condition. Some rags have never even been used. My friends and I went through and counted them, fixed the few that were slightly damaged, and tied the new rags for whoever purchases them. I am asking $350 for this set up in which I payed $450 for. These rags have worked for me numerous times. If you are interested let me know. And if you feel that price is to high let me know what a reasonable price would be.
Buck


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

A person can buy them new, already assembled for $1/rag. Just a reference price for ya. :beer:

Alex


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

if you want to go any cheaper let me know :roll:


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

do they all have heads and dowels becase if they dont i just bought 100 rags 100doweles and 50heads for 76 dollars from cabelas your going to high if they dont have heads and dowels with them please respond if they do asap.or if they dont.


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

wright back asap please


----------



## Snow Goose Killer (Feb 12, 2007)

HunterDuck said:


> I am selling 250 texas rags. I have recently decided to do so that I can make my spread for the fall much larger. The rags are in great condition. Some rags have never even been used. My friends and I went through and counted them, fixed the few that were slightly damaged, and tied the new rags for whoever purchases them. I am asking $350 for this set up in which I payed $450 for. These rags have worked for me numerous times. If you are interested let me know. And if you feel that price is to high let me know what a reasonable price would be.
> Buck


I bought 100 snows and 50 blues that are texas rags for $76 at Cabelas that aint even used


----------



## smellson (Feb 12, 2004)

Once you go through the assembly part you will see why pre-assembled used rages go for more than new un-assembled rags....been there done that....never again!


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

your crazy, 350$ is way to much, you can get them for 250$ brand new, if anyone is interested in texas rags, im selling 1,000 for 475$, you cant beat that price, less than .50 a decoy!


----------



## HunterDuck (Feb 10, 2007)

everyone says my price is to high high how much should i charge for 350 pre assembled rags im not guna give the damn things away.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont mean to barge in on your guys parade here but this topic would do best in the classified forum


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

HunterDuck,
In your first post you said you have 250 that you paid $350 for. Your last post states you have 350. Which is it? If its 250 and most are used,I'd say $125-$150. If its 350 and most are used,I'd say $200.

Alex


----------

